# Working Stiffs Gets Killer Praise!



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

New to Kindle is my award winning short story collection _*Working Stiffs*_. I hope you'll check it out and the inspirations for the stories.

Working Stiffs: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002VWKG2C and https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/5543
Inspirations: http://simonwood.net/workingstiffs2.html

_The workplace is a dangerous place. The unscrupulous are primed and ready to take advantage of the innocent and naïve. A slight indiscretion can cost the employee everything. A new position can turn a person into someone they are not. Those at the top can be toppled and those at the bottom can be crushed.

Until now, Vincent's father has kept one side of the business a secret from his son. Vincent is about to learn the family business. On the most important day of his career, Sam's world will unravel when he helps a woman in distress. Todd has failed in every job he's undertaken, but that changes when he backs into a drug dealer's car. Now he's in hock with organized crime and can only get himself out from under if he works for them to pay off his debt. Kenneth Casper is ailing and so is his business empire. His shareholders circle like vultures. Casper pins all his hopes on a Peruvian shaman with a miracle cure.

Working Stiffs...Some jobs are worth dying for.

The book features My Father's Secret which won the Anthony Award for Best Short Story.

What They Are Saying About Working Stiffs:

"Warning: This book is 100% adrenalin. Wood is pure gold."
- J.A. Konrath, author of Rusty Nail

"Consistently surprising and well-written, Working Stiffs proves Simon Wood is a criminal genius. We should all be glad he's writing this stuff and not doing it."
- Cemetery Dance

"For a lover of short stories, this collection was a full meal. Wood changes voices, demographics and plot lines like a teen changes clothes for a first date. Each story is a strong sampling of humans at their most human told with the finesse that comes from experience and a love of the genre."
- Crime Spree

"Wood delivers the goods!"
- Reviewing The Evidence

"His style will seem effortless to the reader and turn every writer green with envy."
- Hellnotes_


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Simon--

I see that you're fairly new to KindleBoards, so welcome! And congratulations on your book.

I've added an image link to your book post. We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Ann, just wondering, how can I put those picture-links in my signature?  I can create them in linkmaker but I can't seem to drag them into my signature (like many of the other writers have done).  Is there a trick to it?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As far as I know, they can be placed in your signature -- you have to be in your profile when you do it.  This is where a browser with multiple tabs comes in handy.  If it doesn't work I'd suggest contacting Harvey, Verena (pidgeon92) or one of the authors that does have picture links in their sig.  Note you may have to adjust the size so it doesn't take up a whole screen.


----------



## JosephGats (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow, working stiffs sounds like a great collection.  Especially now that the world has shifted into a place where people will do much to keep a job, this sounds like the type of collection that will resonate with every working man and women.  Look forward to reading it!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> As far as I know, they can be placed in your signature -- you have to be in your profile when you do it. This is where a browser with multiple tabs comes in handy. If it doesn't work I'd suggest contacting Harvey, Verena (pidgeon92) or one of the authors that does have picture links in their sig. Note you may have to adjust the size so it doesn't take up a whole screen.


Ann,

How do I adjust the size. Mine really needs to be a LOT smaller.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Funny you guys should ask this. I've been researching to put a pix in my own signature. This link might help. Not sure if it has the sizing info, but it clears up a lot of basic questions:

http://www.phpbb.com/community/faq.php?mode=bbcode

(Warning: I haven't test driven most of the code described...)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Welcome Simon Woods to Kindleboards. Just a note on pricing - the Kindle editions are generally prices lower than the DTB, although I notice your paperback is available through "sellers", however the Kindle edition is 20 cents higher. Not a big differential, but sometimes readers react to sch things. That being said, I bought _Working Stiffs_ and look forward to it.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

JosephGats said:


> Wow, working stiffs sounds like a great collection. Especially now that the world has shifted into a place where people will do much to keep a job, this sounds like the type of collection that will resonate with every working man and women. Look forward to reading it!


The book came out a couple of years ago in paperback and the theme came about after a talk between the editor and me and it spiraled from there. The book has now taken on a more relevant feel now.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Simon--
> 
> I see that you're fairly new to KindleBoards, so welcome! And congratulations on your book.
> 
> ...


Thanks to you and the other for the welcome. Much appreciated. I'm just getting into the whole e-reader thing. And I'm after some technical help with the Kindle. Hopefully, I've found the right place.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Welcome Simon Woods to Kindleboards. Just a note on pricing - the Kindle editions are generally prices lower than the DTB, although I notice your paperback is available through "sellers", however the Kindle edition is 20 cents higher. Not a big differential, but sometimes readers react to sch things. That being said, I bought _Working Stiffs_ and look forward to it.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Edward, thanks. They were supposed to be the same, but things went awry with the discount function. I hope rectify it soon.

simon


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I thought people might interested in this real life incident that became the driving force for the book _*Working Stiffs * _

You can check it out at http://www.redroom.com/blog/simon-wood/hit-and-runners


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

For the Holiday season, I've dropped the price of Working Stiffs to $1.99 on Kindle and Smashwords. I hope people will check it out.

Working Stiffs: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002VWKG2C and https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/5543


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

_*Working Stiffs * _ picked a nice little review here. Check it out.

http://thriller-fiction.suite101.com/article.cfm/review-of-working-stiffs


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

_*Working Stiffs * _ is on sale this week for the Read an ebook week. Use coupon code: RAE50

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/5543


----------



## DebbiM (Jun 16, 2009)

Just wanted to put in my own .02 on how awesome this short fiction collection is.

The collection is a genuine page-turner (or in Kindle terms, perhaps a button clicker? ).

Wood not only knows how to write twisty and unpredictable suspense tales, but he does so with masterful wit and literary panache.

I highly recommend Working Stiffs, if you're looking for your next great thriller/suspense read.

Debbi Mack
Identity Crisis
Chesapeake Crimes: They Had It Comin'
http://www.debbimack.com


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

High literary values and low-life characters--get caught in between! Pick up Simon's books.

Scott


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm glad no one said low life author.


----------



## WDGagliani (Apr 5, 2010)

If you've  criminal mind, WORKING STIFFS is great stuff!

And even if you don't, you'll be entertained -- count on it...

Simon Wood's got the goods! You might also check out some of his thrillers from Leisure Books: We All Fall Down and Paying the Piper and Accidents Waiting to Happen!

W.D. Gagliani

(Thanks, Simon!)


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

It's my birthday this week, so to celebrate, there's a 50% off coupon on my titles at Smashwords. The Coupons are valid for this week only.

Working Stiffs (Coupon code: GD53Z)
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/5543

Dragged into Darkness (Coupon code: QR56T)
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/2911

Asking For Trouble (Coupon code: WR37F)
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/12089

And The Scrubs and Road Rash are just 99cents, so enjoy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Simon1

I've merged your sale thread with one of your book threads and changed the subject of the merged thread to be the sale subject  You can change the subject of the Working Stiffs thread back when the sale is over by going to your original post in the thread and modifying it. Many authors change the subject of their book thread to reflect the latest news that they are posting to the thread!  If you have any questions, let me know.  Now, off to Smashwords!

Betsy


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

Happy birthday! What a nice gift to give others in celebration.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SIMON!  HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SIMON!  HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SIMON!  HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SIMON!

~Donna~


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks Betsy!  I appreciate that.

And Thanks for the birthday wishes Kristen and Donna.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

so when you turn 70 next year, will they be free?


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Nathan said:


> so when you turn 70 next year, will they be free?


Sure, why not.

Some friend you are.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

SimonWood said:


> Some friend you are.


haha...happy birthday man


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

wow, what a gift! We should be paying you double!

Scott


----------



## J.T. Cummins (Oct 29, 2009)

HAPPY B-DAY SIMON WOODS!

Loved "Working Stiffs." I highly recommend it to readers of suspense and thriller fiction. Good stuff.

J.T. Cummins
Cobblestones
www.jtcummins.com


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Scott, then buy 2 copies of each, dear boy.  

Thanks JT.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

> High literary values and low-life characters


What a great recommendation!

Happy birthday, Simon.

Helen


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

HelenSmith said:


> What a great recommendation!


Helen, I'm not sure what that says about me--an educated scumbag maybe?


----------



## DebbiM (Jun 16, 2009)

Happy birthday, Simon! What a great gift for us.

I'd give half off my books on birthdays, too, if I had them. However, I don't. I've been 35 for *mumbledy mumbledy* years.

Debbi
Identity Crisis
http://www.debbimack.com
http://midlistlife.wordpress.com


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Simon.  I just bought Working Stiffs.  THANK YOU.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks MLewis78.  Let me know how you like it.

Just a reminder that the sale end Saturday.  So take advantage (of me) while you can.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

> Fav. Quote: A friend will help you move. A really good friend will help you move a body.


Well it is rather a good quote and as a test of your friendship, and at the risk of annoying you by butting in to a perfectly decent promotion of your lovely books, would you mind telling me how you get your books to stack up side by side under your signature rather than vertically? It's not as exciting as asking you to move a body but it's of more practical use to me right now as I'm trying to add another book to my signature. I have seen the topic covered elsewhere and I can't find it, though I have trawled through the 'Forum tips' section.

Thanks. And, to everyone else who thought they came here to read about a promotion on Simon's books - it looks like a great deal but don't forget it ends Saturday.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I'll send you a Private Message that explains all, I hope.

I now return you to your original programming.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

*Working Stiffs* is in the Spolight today: http://www.theindiespotlight.com/?p=1495

Enjoy!


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Amazon has discounted another of my eBooks. Last week, they dropped the price of _*The Scrubs * _ to 99cents. This time, they've cut the price of _*Working Stiffs * _ to $1.59.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002VWKG2C

Descritpion: The workplace is a dangerous place. The unscrupulous are primed and ready to take advantage of the innocent and naïve. A slight indiscretion can cost the employee everything. A new position can turn a person into someone they are not. Those at the top can be toppled and those at the bottom can be crushed. Some jobs are worth killing for.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

_*WORKING STIFFS*_ picked up a really nice review over @ The Drowning Machine. It's nice to be compared to Donald Westlake. 

http://drowningmachine.blogspot.com/2010/08/review-working-stiffs-by-simon-wood.html


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Yes, I'd certainly be pleased with that. Interesting site, too. I've bookmarked it to listen in to your podcast - too tired now.

Regards - Linda


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks Linda.  Enjoy.


----------

